# Dirtpark Bayreuth im Bau!!!



## konamann (13. Mai 2005)

so es ist nun soweit: In den Pfingstferien wird am neuen Skatepark "Schanz" an der Schokofabrik eine Dirtstrecke für die Leute mit zwei Rädern egal welcher Größe gebaut.
ich war heut früh nochmal da, hab mir das Modell angeschaut und mitm Michi Kleber (Skateparkwächter etc) geredet.

die Strecke (da offiziell musste sie genehmigt werden), sieht in etwa wie folgt aus: Anfahrtshügel - table - hip - 2er Line - Steilkurve (evtl Holzwallride dran) - 3er line zurück - Steilkurve - aus.
die Strecke geht L - förmig im Kreis, in der mitte ist noch platz für Kreativität
Alle Jumps müssen aus sicherheitsgrüngen (offiziell!!!) tables werden.

*Baubeginn Dienstag 17.05. um 10.00Uhr * 
als Bauzeit sind die ganzen Ferien veranschlagt, weil eigentlich keiner so genau weiß, wie schell wir vorankommen.

Soweit ich das mitbekommen hab, wird das ganze über eine Art Jugendförderung von München aus bezuschusst, es kommt auf alle Fälle ein Bagger und genug Erde! Dazu gibts einen Wasseranschluss, dass die Dirts richtig halten.
Ebenso gibt es Essen und Trinken für die Arbeitenden.

Jeder der Lust und Zeit hat und eine Schaufel halten kann ist willkommen!
ein Problem ist, dass auf dem Areal, das für die Lines vorgesehen ist, noch Bäume stehen. wer also ein Fichtenmopped (Motorsäge) oder andere große Sägen zuhaus hat, ist umso mehr willkommen! 

in diesem Sinne -Andi


----------



## DirtyKid (13. Mai 2005)

Servus!

War die Woche auch mal dort und hab das Model gesehn, ist echt ne feine Sache! Deinstag muss leider arbeiten :/ in der freien Zeit werd ich aber auf jeden Fall schaufeln  Das ist die Bikeaktion des Jahres in Bayreuth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (13. Mai 2005)

jo der sommer ist gerettet!   brauch nur noch ne dirt taugliche schüssel...


----------



## Chickenfeed (13. Mai 2005)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> jo der sommer ist gerettet!   brauch nur noch ne dirt taugliche schüssel...



hast doch nen bmx...

ich hab leider schulisch mal richtig viel zu tun( abshclussprüfung) und naja 30km is halt dann dochn bischen....
sry

mfg
richie


----------



## konamann (13. Mai 2005)

kein thema es scheinen eh genug leute zu sein.

ich sag bescheid zur einweihungsparty!


----------



## littledevil (14. Mai 2005)

..kann meine hilfe höchstens am wochenende anbieten..
..also falls es knapp wird mit leuten, oder zuviele linke hände dabei sind..


----------



## SahnebrotRider (20. Mai 2005)

Na, wie ist der aktuelle Stand der Dinge? Wird der Zeitplan eingehalten? Wie waren die ersten Spatenstiche?

Ich könnte mich natürlich auch persönlich vor Ort informieren, aber es ist auch nicht unwichtig der Threat schön weit oben zu halten  Schuldigkeit getan! 
j.j.


----------



## Bayer (21. Mai 2005)

also wenn nächste woche weiter gebaut wird bin ich dabei! bin heut erst wieder vom urlaub heimgekommen und hab leider nix mitbekommen.
mfg


----------



## Dirk-Steffen (21. Mai 2005)

komm zwar aus Rother gegend würd gern mithelfen aber Abschlussprüfungen drücken mir die Luft ab.... ich komm aber gern mal vorbei und radl a bisserl  und spende natürlich für eure FLEIßIGE und TOLLE arbeit   

mfg Dirk


----------



## konamann (23. Mai 2005)

also ich war ja jetz auch ne woche in Urlaub und bin sonntag Abend mal vorbeigeradelt.

NIX is passiert. außer ein par kleinere Bäume im vorgesehenen Gelände abgesägt.

ich hoff ich komm heut mal noch hin.


----------



## svenomatik (3. Juli 2005)

und, wie weit seid ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (4. Juli 2005)

so ungefähr garnicht. die stadt hat sich noch nicht entschieden ob sie den boden des geländes noch sanieren will, sprich umwälzen und neue erde dazufügen. und bis sie das raushaben wirds wohl noch ne ecke dauern...
ich schreib auf alle fälle rein wennn mal endlich was geht.


----------



## anhalb (6. Juli 2005)

Coole Sache! Sag´bescheid wenn es mal soweit ist! Ich würde sofort vorbeikommen!

Viel Glück!!!
Gruß!


----------

